# FreeBSD 9.2 port installation not working



## jtmcc (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello. I have just installed FreeBSD 9.2 on VirtualBox, and I can't seem to install anything from ports. I have tried to install Firefox and Opera according to the handbook http://www5.us.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html, and VirtualBox Guest Additions according to the Wiki Article https://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox. I get same error in the attached image every time.



I loaded the portsnap today, so there's no way its outdated. I am new to BSD, but I have lots of experience with Linux. Anybody have any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2013)

requires kernel source files in /usr/src means just what it says.  VirtualBox requires /usr/src to build.  See https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?&t=29172.


----------

